# Quality Low Cost Ammo.



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a question that probable been asked before but here goes. I am shooting on average 1000 rounds a week across all of my guns. The calibers are as follows 9mm,.40cal and .38/.357 Mag and sometimes I'll shoot the M&P.22LR. This is getting to be really expensive at an average cost of $15 a box of 50 rounds. Where is the best place to purchase low cost good quality ammo?

The range I shoot at only allow ammunition with Brass casings no aluminum or steel and no Russian ammunition.


FG


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Since I do not shoot nearly as much as you, I usually buy Blazer Brass from Gander Mtn., when they have the sale on 250 or 350 rd. boxes...for me, it comes out to about 29 cents a shot.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

mail order
check gander mtn, cheaper than dirt and midwayusa


----------



## beejabbers (Nov 4, 2010)

If you don't mind a lot of email, get on the mailing lists of a number of different internet ammo sellers. There are lots of sales available on the internet(don't forget to consider the cost of shipping). Also, in my area there is a shop that sells by the case at very good prices.


----------

